
How the NBA’s Age Limit Helps Colleges but Hurts Players - soundsop
http://time.com/3649028/nba-draft-age-limit-kentucky-wildcats-one-and-done/
======
russnewcomer
It also helps the NBA by giving evaluators another year to watch players in
higher pressure situations, and to see maturity issues they may have
transitioning from youth to adult hood. It hurts the players, yes, but
probably greatly benefits the NBA owners as well, because they can gain a
better evaluation of players than if they were not required to play a year in
college. Hard to see the age limit dropping without massive systemic changes.

